# Optiplex GX280



## reako (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi i was wondering if anyone knows if my pc would accept a XFX Radeon HD 5450 1GB DDR2?

my PC is a Optiplex GX280

Regards
Reako


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes it will. Make sure you get the one that comes with the low profile bracket.

5450 was just specifically for your style of computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will also need to replace the PSU with a good quality 550W.


----------



## reako (Apr 24, 2011)

PowerColor Radeon HD5570 2GB DDR3 what about this one i understand it needs a 400w psu but will it work besides that?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The GPU is compatible with your Mobo. How long it will work with a 400W OEM (commonly poor quality) PSU is anyone's guess.


----------



## reako (Apr 24, 2011)

u suggest higher than 400w?

also u sound like u know what ur talking about could u also check out this post for me and give opinion 

thanks
Reako


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

You have to make sure its a 1/2 card since the GX280 is a slim case, and the 5450 was designed for HTPC/Low wattage systems, only has a draw of 16w under full load. Should work with what came in the case and you are going to be hard pressed to find a decent PSU selection able to fit in that slim case.

To upgrade the PSU you are going to have to look around for a dell gx280 compatible power supply.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

KD5EEJ350 said:


> You have to make sure its a 1/2 card since the GX280 is a slim case, and the 5450 was designed for HTPC/Low wattage systems, only has a draw of 16w under full load. Should work with what came in the case and you are going to be hard pressed to find a decent PSU selection able to fit in that slim case.
> 
> To upgrade the PSU you are going to have to look around for a dell gx280 compatible power supply.



EDIT: Not a slim case but you still need to mod the rear on it to fit most any powersupply. Stupid dell for making slim/towers and giving them the same model number.

http://tajmac.net/shop/media/catalo...36e95/d/e/dell-optiplex-gx280-tower-pc3_2.jpg


----------

